
Show HN: Hyperdoc – Code Walkthrough for Socket.io - davidgu
https://demo4.gethyperdoc.com/
======
davidgu
Hi HN,

After our last post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22415714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22415714)),
we listened to your feedback and made a ton of changes to the UI to make it
more intuitive.

Copying the description of the project from our last post:

We found that it was difficult for people who wanted to contribute to open
source to actually start contributing since searching and finding relevant
existing documentation related to the code itself was tough (which is
important for new contributors, since they don't really know the codebase).

We built Hyperdoc, a documentation tool to help solve this problem and used it
to write a code walkthrough guide for the popular open source software
Socket.io to show how it works.

You can use the links in Hyperdoc to step through the guide.

If you want to contribute to Socket.io and you found this guide
useful/insightful, we'd love to hear about it. Also, if you want to see a
guide like this for one of your favourite open source projects or have any
feedback, please shoot us an email at hello(at)gethyperdoc(dot)com.

